# Just unlucky or is Eheim just what they used to be?



## kilnakorr (29 Apr 2020)

Just had another Eheim filter leak. A pro 3e 700 (2078).
Just as my 2080, it leaks from the primer gasket which isn't easy to see or fix.

I might just be unlucky with eheim filters, but I'm done paying high prices for low quality filters.

Just installed a JBL e1902, and flow is SO much better than the eheim 2078 model.

Although, I'm never going to by an Eheim filter again, I wonder if I've been unlucky or if Eheim filters just aren't same quality anymore?


----------



## sparkyweasel (29 Apr 2020)

I too have given up on Eheim. They have a great reputation, but that was built on the quality of the filters they made years ago. I have found the new ones to very poorly made and short-lived.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (29 Apr 2020)

From what I’ve gathered people only seem to like the “classic” model designs and all the others are unreliable quality wise.


----------



## castle (29 Apr 2020)

Haven't strayed from the Liberty series, I don't think I ever will. And they sell replacement parts, which is good.


----------



## lazybones51 (29 Apr 2020)

I was disappointed in the Eheim Classic 600 (2217) that I purchased. It's always hummed/vibrated even after replacing the impeller/shaft. I would buy a different brand if/when it fails.


----------



## Angelfishguy99 (29 Apr 2020)

I have a Eheim classic 2217 since 2005 and it is still ticking away, havent had to change any parts on it at all. Its a pretty basic filter but i find it to be a great workhorse, it ain't silent but i also wouldnt call it noisy in the slightest. I can't comment on their newer products as i do not own any. It would be a shame if their quality has dropped.


----------



## John S (29 Apr 2020)

My 2078 had 3 leaks over the years. All from the primer gasket. It was annoying as I didn't even use the primer lever after the first leak.


----------



## dw1305 (29 Apr 2020)

Hi all, 





Mr.Shenanagins said:


> From what I’ve gathered people only seem to like the “classic” model designs and all the others are unreliable quality wise.


I like the "Classic" series, the square "Professionel 1 ("Experience") series, the "Liberty" HOBs and the Internal "Aquaballs". I've got a couple of "Ecco" series ones and I'm less keen on them. I bought nearly all of mine pre-owned, and some of my Classics are ~20 years old and the 2224s at least 10 years old.

I don't want a filter with priming, electronics and hundreds of gaskets etc, it is just more stuff to leak or go wrong.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nuno Gomes (29 Apr 2020)

My eheim pro 4 is by far my worst filter. The only redeeming quality about it is the hose release system, which is much better than Hydor's, other than that, Hydor professionals are better in every single aspect.


----------



## kilnakorr (29 Apr 2020)

Seems I'm not just unlucky...



John S said:


> My 2078 had 3 leaks over the years. All from the primer gasket. It was annoying as I didn't even use the primer lever after the first leak.



Been reading this a few times in other forums.
Looking at the primer system, it's pretty easy to see how poorly the design really is.; A very big gasket which is only sealed by half a mm in top and bottom, being pulled everytime you prime the pump. What could go wrong ?! 

Thanks for all the replies, good to know that the only thing Eheim hasn't changed is their prices


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (29 Apr 2020)

The Eheim external filter I had in the 1980’s was a very quiet and reliable piece of equipment. The Classic 250 I bought a while back is far too noisy to use even with it installed in a cabinet. Contact with John Allan the importers and Eheim direct failed to even garner the slightest interest from them. I think they must know about the problem but just choose to ignore it. In my case I’m pretty sure it’s an easy fix - improve the fit between the shaft and the impeller. I still like the design of the Classic as there’s little to go wrong and the removable media basket is nice, they just need to fix the impeller issue.


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (30 Apr 2020)

I have a Classic 150 (2211) bought about 18 months ago. I recently bought a new impeller, shaft, rubber bearings, and the various plastic bits that support everything. Initially I was disappointed; it actually seemed slightly noisier, but after a week or two of running I do think it’s now slightly quieter than it was.

One thing I’ve noticed: it’s crucial to ensure that there’s absolutely no trapped air in the canister. It seems to act like the body of a musical instrument and amplifies the hum of the motor. Whenever I do anything that introduces air (like cleaning the filter media), I give the canister a good shake every few minutes, which dislodges a bit more air from the canister into the impeller where it is gradually expelled. It can take half an hour of repeatedly doing this before I’ve really got rid of all the air.


----------



## mort (30 Apr 2020)

I have an eheim professional 2 that's been running 24/7 since 2004 on both marine and freshwater tanks and I've only had to change the seal once, about 3 years ago.
I have what I think is a pro 3 running on my planted tank and it's never missed a beat or caused any trouble in about 8 years.

Tbh I think the whole industry has problems with quality at times. From my time in the shop it was quite often the really high end stuff that had issues simply because of all the unnecessary bells and whistles. Some of the issues are cost cutting and out sourcing but I think we just have a more throwaway society and things aren't built or expected to last.


----------



## lazybones51 (30 Apr 2020)

Angelfishguy99 said:


> I have a Eheim classic 2217 since 2005 and it is still ticking away, havent had to change any parts on it at all. Its a pretty basic filter but i find it to be a great workhorse, it ain't silent but i also wouldnt call it noisy in the slightest. I can't comment on their newer products as i do not own any. It would be a shame if their quality has dropped.


Mine is about 18 months old.


----------



## igirisujin (1 May 2020)

I recently bought a 2211, too, and it's incredibly noisy. I currently have 10kg of dumbell weights sitting on top, which dampens the noise so we can watch TV. My other 2211 is absolutely perfect (hence the second purchase). Strange.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (2 May 2020)

I’ve just taken delivery of a spare Tetra Impeller and shaft for my EX400. After measuring the parts it confirms my suspicions. The Tetra has always been very quiet in comparison to the Eheim and now it’s been running for a while it’s virtually silent. In fact I can’t here anything at all from it even up close. The Tetra impeller and shaft are an extremely good fit. The Eheim on the other hand is very sloppy in comparison. This is an easy fix for Eheim if they chose to do it. This is the picture I sent to Eheim that garnered no comment:


----------

